# What happened to white tee shirts?



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm a guy, and growing up, I always wore a white tee shirt under my shirts.. I was cleaning out stuff from my bedroom that I no longer wanted, when I ran across a drawer  full of white tee shirts-dozens of 'em. I can't tell you when I last wore a white tee shirt under my shirt.  When  did that change?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

dunno .. it seems black tees have been the rage for quite some time.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 29, 2020)

I've got one on right now.  I usually wear a white v-neck t shirt in the Winter months...I go outdoors frequently, and that added layer of clothing reduces the need to bundle up.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 29, 2020)

I wear white tee shirts as well as colored ones. I have a lot of t shirts I picked up when traveling too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

MY hubs wears white T-shirts..but more often black or grey under his shirts in winter...

I also have a drawer full of white t-shirts... but I think they lost their popularity because they don't wash up well, and go grey quickly after a few washes , so people tend to have to replace them more often, easier therefore to buy coloured

My Tees stay white because I'm careful  how I wash them...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm a guy, and growing up, I always wore a white tee shirt under my shirts.. I was cleaning out stuff from my bedroom that I no longer wanted, when I ran across a drawer  full of white tee shirts-dozens of 'em. I can't tell you when I last wore a white tee shirt under my shirt.  When  did that change?


I wear both..


----------



## terry123 (Jan 29, 2020)

I wear mens white tee shirts to sleep in. I buy the 3or 4X sizes as they are comfy with lots of room.  I wash them with my other regular whites but do not need to bleach them. They wash really well.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 29, 2020)

They turned yellow and ran.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 29, 2020)

As you might notice in my photo, I still wear white t shirts; always.  I'd feel naked without one.

Don


----------



## jerry old (Jan 29, 2020)

1960's, T-shirts were a garment in and of themselves, as in put on t-shirt, jeans-you were dressed.

Army said, 'No,' T-Shirts are required under fatigues (army shirt).
When discharged, I found I felt cold all the time without a t-shirt, cannot imagine
going without one.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 29, 2020)

I wear nothing but white, 100% polyester t-shirts under my dress shirts. Under other open shirts, I may wear colored poly t's.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 29, 2020)

Don't care for tee-shirts or clothes at all for that matter.   Sunlight is the best source for vitamin D


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 29, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm a guy, and growing up, I always wore a white tee shirt under my shirts.. I was cleaning out stuff from my bedroom that I no longer wanted, when I ran across a drawer  full of white tee shirts-dozens of 'em. I can't tell you when I last wore a white tee shirt under my shirt.  When  did that change?


My hubby do not wear white tees under his shirt... wow, never thought about that.  But I think there are a lot of men that do...mainly the guys that wear suites.. maybe, I dunno.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Jan 29, 2020)

Corporate policy was 100% cotton tee shirts under 100% cotton pinpoint white button down or spread color dress shirts. I spent a ton of money for dry cleaning and starching my shirts.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 30, 2020)

Recall rolling up your cigarettes in you T-shirt sleeve?. That was a few years ahead of me.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 30, 2020)

My husband wears a T shirt under his shirt in winter, but they are not white but  blue or grey.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2020)

I have many tee-shirts and they all have some kind of logo on them. No white ones left at all.


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 30, 2020)

My son still wears white T-shirts as does my husband, my son wears them under his work shirt and my husband wears them to do yardwork and if he wears a dress shirt.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 30, 2020)

My husband wears a T shirt at night and boxer shorts, I don't ever remember him wearing pyjamas.


----------



## gennie (Jan 30, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Corporate policy was 100% cotton tee shirts under 100% cotton pinpoint white button down or spread color dress shirts. I spent a ton of money for dry cleaning and starching my shirts.


My husband wore a white COTTON tee shirt beneath his laundered starched dress shirt because it helped keep the laundered dress shirt fresher and avoided having to change mid-afternoon on hot muggy days.   Always cotton never polyester or blend.  He worked sales and had to appear as fresh for last customer of the day as the first.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Jan 30, 2020)

gennie said:


> My husband wore a white COTTON tee shirt beneath his laundered starched dress shirt because it helped keep the laundered dress shirt fresher and avoided having to change mid-afternoon on hot muggy days.   Always cotton never polyester or blend.  He worked sales and had to appear as fresh for last customer of the day as the first.


Exactly my life!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 30, 2020)

I put on a white crew neck t-shirt every morning. Have about a dozen of them, plus a couple of colored ones and a number of printed colored t-shirts. During the winter, I will wear a long-sleeve shirt over a white t-shirt. 

I have found out that, if I leave the white t-shirts in the dryer too long, the inside and outside of it will get burnt. IOW, rough to the touch. I don't like that feeling, so I've adjusted the time in the dryer. I will also use either fabric softener or Distilled Vinegar in the rinse. Never get the smell of vinegar after drying is done.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2020)

My late  husband had white t-shirts only for  going outside to mow the lawn or work on the car.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 30, 2020)

I very rarely wear anything but a T shirt with my trousers.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 30, 2020)

I guess I'm some sort of heathen. I used to wear white tee shirts under my shirts. Buy since I rarely wear a tie,  I haven't worn a tee as an undergarment, in years. Got a drawer full of em, though. Alas is me.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 30, 2020)

My husband and sons wear color and white T-shirts under other shirts.  

I haven't thought about this since I was 13. I recall being nervous about getting a bra because I'd always worn undershirts and was afraid I'd be cold.


----------



## charry (Jan 30, 2020)

thats all my hubby wore , when he was in hospital for 6 months...
he hates the sight of them now ...


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Recall rolling up your cigarettes in you T-shirt sleeve?. That was a few years ahead of me.



That was a 50's thing for the bad boy types and bad boy wannabees.  The favored trousers of that set was jeans.  Meanwhile, the preppy type dressed in a style they called "Ivy League."

By 1960, the white tee and jeans look had vanished in my town.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 30, 2020)

jerry r. garner said:


> Army said, 'No,' T-Shirts are required under fatigues (army shirt).



My first exposure to Army rules required white T-shirts.  As VietNam experience advanced, they required green T-shirts.  Also, white name tags and unit emblems became green and as did identification of rank.  No more white or yellows.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 30, 2020)

Worn t-shirts, V-necks for the most part.  Always felt that they helped soak up perspiration during hot weather or gave you an extra layer of clothing when it was cold. 

Most of my career I worked outside as a surveyor/engineer on interstate highway construction projects.  No fancy dress required for that type of employment and the only A/C or heat (in winter) you ever felt was in the field offices for brief periods.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 31, 2020)

I wore white T-shirts as undergarments, but in retirement transitioned to white or colored A-shirts for the same purpose.  I'll sleep in a colored T-shirt...


----------



## Lee (Jan 31, 2020)

I will buy them at thrift stores but only the white ones. They make great rags for staining furniture and small projects.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 31, 2020)

I used to always wear white under my uniform... But got switched away from white because they always seemed to get dirtier than the other colors... I also love wearing t-shirts with funny sayings on them now...


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 31, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> As VietNam experience advanced, they required green T-shirts.  Also, white name tags and unit emblems became green and as did identification of rank.  No more white or yellows.



That was needed, as nobody wanted to make it easier for the enemy to target us. Heck, in the field, nobody wanted to wear their rank at all as Charlie always wanted to nail leaders first.  
Imagine if you will, a soldier wearing bright stripe rankings or bright unit insignia's in this environment. He'd stand out for sure. Oh yeah, if you look closely, (up and slightly to the left) you'll see his buddies hand showing up. Thus the reason to wear camouflage on any exposed portion of your body. Different world back then.


----------



## oldman (Jan 31, 2020)

Same for socks. Not too many guys wearing white socks these days. Mostly black has taken over.

I wore a fresh clean t-shirt each day under my white dress shirt. Since I had to pay for my own laundry to have my shirts washed and pressed, I had the shirts pressed with a military press.


----------



## Llynn (Jan 31, 2020)

In my HS years, white T shirts were de rigueur. In the Navy, they were also mandated for all uniform combinations. When I got out of the Navy I quit wearing undershirts of any kind and have never resumed the practice. These days I wear Carhartt pocket tees in a variety of colors but not as undershirts. 

Here are some of my old shipmates wearing the Tropical White Long uniform....complete with white T shirt. These uniforms were starched to the extreme and the trousers were ironed inside out.  You would put on a fresh uniform and step outside into the balmy climate of SE Asia and in two seconds your fresh uniform would be limp as a noodle.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 7, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm a guy, and growing up, I always wore a white tee shirt under my shirts.. I was cleaning out stuff from my bedroom that I no longer wanted, when I ran across a drawer  full of white tee shirts-dozens of 'em. I can't tell you when I last wore a white tee shirt under my shirt.  When  did that change?



Possibly when they became acceptable to wear as regular shirts?
Just guessing.


----------

